# For Michael Jackson



## LadySofia

A musical genius and legend.

A father

A giver

A humanitarian

A peace maker

R.I.P May you fly on swift wings



perhaps people can pay respects here and not cluster the off-topic forum


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

rip


----------



## Tops

LadySofia said:


> A musical genius and legend.
> 
> A father
> 
> A giver
> 
> A humanitarian
> 
> A paedo?
> 
> R.I.P May you fly on swift wings
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps people can pay respects here and not cluster the off-topic forum


Corrected it for ya :whistling2:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

I did write a pedo but felt bad so changed it :lol:


----------



## Tops

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> I did write a pedo but felt bad so changed it :lol:


 
Well it was a list of things he may or may not have been. I just made it more complete. Still a good artist though.


----------



## redeyedanny

I dont think it very fair that people have lowered the tone of Sofia's thread.
She obviously thought alot of the artist so much so that she wanted to pay her own respect. So if you have nothing good to say, dont damnwell say it.

Can a mod clear this up for Sofia Please?


----------



## Tops

redeyedanny said:


> I dont think it very fair that people have lowered the tone of Sofia's thread.
> She obviously thought alot of the artist so much so that she wanted to pay her own respect. So if you have nothing good to say, dont damnwell say it.
> 
> Can a mod clear this up for Sofia Please?


Is it ok to start one singing the praises of gary glitter too then?


----------



## redeyedanny

Tops said:


> Is it ok to start one singing the praises of gary glitter too then?



Hang on a min, did you see any proof?

Im not really a big MJ fan by the way.

If my child was molested and i knew full well it was the truth, i wouldn't bloody settle out of court, id want the Bstard doing hard time!!


----------



## Tops

redeyedanny said:


> Hang on a min, did you see any proof?
> 
> Im not really a big MJ fan by the way.
> 
> If my child was molested and i knew full well it was the truth, i wouldn't bloody settle out of court, id want the Bstard doing hard time!!


Amazing what money can buy isnt it.
Im not saying he was or wasnt. I happen to like his music i was merely speculating.


----------



## redeyedanny

Tops said:


> Amazing what money can buy isnt it.
> Im not saying he was or wasnt. I happen to like his music i was merely speculating.


Fair point, i too look at it from both angles, but to post things on Sofia's thread when she's clearly quite upset about the whole situation isn't very fair really.


----------



## craigy g

i think he is inocent they jus saw him as a target an ruined his name and his life he was naver convivted so that makes him inocent doesnt it ?


----------



## alan1

as i've just said in another thread...

a sad, sad day for the music industry and fans alike...

the man was a living legend...


----------



## DannyCRS

Tops said:


> Is it ok to start one singing the praises of gary glitter too then?


 what like you wanna be in my gang :lol2:


----------



## amylovesreptiles

ill do what sophia said to do, and pay my respect for once. 
r.i.p michael, legendary music genius. 
even though you were a freak :hmm:
x


----------



## HABU

MJ was so out of reality that he never quite had more than one foot here... dude was once so rich... to him everything was free... he swam in money... that has to affect one's mind along with fame and people worshipping you... no, he never was really here with us mere mortals... he was in never,never land for real...

... as you were.


----------



## alan1

genius's are quite often freaks... look at stephen hawking...


----------



## angela__k__84

Stephen Hawking is an amazingly smart man with a physical disability!
I don't think it is fair to compare the two!


----------



## owlbassboy

rip michael i hope you will be happier lookin down on us. a tragic sad day for the world, you shaped the history books of music and will never be forgotten. 
it still doesnt seem real tbh....


and for all this disrespectful rubbish you can say whatever you want because in the end only god will be your judge


----------



## owlbassboy

angela__k__84 said:


> Stephen Hawking is an amazingly smart man with a physical disability!
> I don't think it is fair to compare the two!


and michael was a musical genious with mental issues so its a pretty good comparison


----------



## nighthunte29

29th August 1958 - June 26th 2009
when i heard it, i almost cried, and last night there were thunderstorms down here, and i thought the thunder could have done something, until i realised it wasnt global...RIP


----------



## athy59

*R.i.p. M.j.*

*To a Man who never Knew what a Childhood ever was, unlike us.*
*May you now be at peace.*
*Condolences to his Children and family.*


*(And for the cynics out there re his past, if he was ever deemed guilty, he wouldnt of been allowed to keep his children if there was any shred of evidence re the allegations.)*


----------



## Scales and Fangs

nighthunte29 said:


> 29th August 1958 - *June 26th 2009*
> when i heard it, i almost cried, and last night there were thunderstorms down here, and i thought the thunder could have done something, until i realised it wasnt global...RIP


 June 25th 2009


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

What ever you think of this man, every bone in his body radiated talent. One amazing singer and dancer. Finnaly he can r.i.p.


----------



## woooding

sells out gigs all over the uk, takes the cash and dies

YOU'VE BEEN HIT BY, A SMOOOOOOTH CRIMINAL


----------



## ShellsAngel

animalstorey said:


> What ever you think of this man, every bone in his body radiated talent. One amazing singer and dancer. Finnaly he can r.i.p.


 hear hear well said.


----------



## Matt Harris

Latest News; Turns out it wasn't a heart attack after all. He was discovered in the childrens ward at the hospital. He'd had a stroke.


----------



## woooding

Matt Harris said:


> Latest News; Turns out it wasn't a heart attack after all. He was discovered in the childrens ward at the hospital. He'd had a stroke.


 PMSL!

apparently his high plastic content means he'll be recycled into toys so the kids can play with him for once


----------



## Matt Harris

Cancel that; now turns out it was food poisoning - that's wat you get for eating 12 year old nuts.


----------



## Matt Harris

What's the difference between Jacko and Sir Alex Ferguson?






At least Ferguson will be playing giggs this August.


----------



## redeyedanny

woooding said:


> sells out gigs all over the uk, takes the cash and dies
> 
> YOU'VE BEEN HIT BY, A SMOOOOOOTH CRIMINAL






Matt Harris said:


> Latest News; Turns out it wasn't a heart attack after all. He was discovered in the childrens ward at the hospital. He'd had a stroke.





woooding said:


> PMSL!
> 
> apparently his high plastic content means he'll be recycled into toys so the kids can play with him for once





Matt Harris said:


> Cancel that; now turns out it was food poisoning - that's wat you get for eating 12 year old nuts.



Your a pair of wormy cocksuckers do you know that?


----------



## woooding

Matt Harris said:


> Cancel that; now turns out it was food poisoning - that's wat you get for eating 12 year old nuts.


 hahaha

i've heard he will be recycled into toys so the kids can play with him for once


----------



## Matt Harris

redeyedanny said:


> Your a pair of wormy cocksuckers do you know that?


Guilty as charged.

Keep 'em coming.


----------



## redeyedanny

Matt Harris said:


> Guilty as charged.
> 
> Keep 'em coming.



Listen, this was not your thread to ruin, it was written by someone who is genuinely upset about the whole thing. So get your ass the **** out of it and go to off-topic with the rest of the brain boxes and repeat the same joke over and over again.


----------



## Skar's Royals

Shit, every one of these threads is filled with losers banging out the same jokes.


----------



## woooding

no your right it is tragic


----------



## Matt Harris

wrecexotics said:


> Shit, every one of these threads is filled with losers banging out the same jokes.


Sorry, I haven't had time to read through the 40-odd threads started by sadsters who all think they're telling us something new.


----------



## woooding

for the record pretty much evey one i've heard has made me wet myself. if a jokes funny then its funny, you can argue all you like. 

i appreciate its upsetting because micheal jackson has touched alot of people


s******


----------



## keencarper

R.I.P Jacko


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman

athy59 said:


> (And for the cynics out there re his past, if he was ever deemed guilty, he wouldnt of been allowed to keep his children if there was any shred of evidence re the allegations.)


Oh please......You think it would have even got to court if there wasnt some evidence ??....plus when you have that amount of money good lawyers make sure you keep your kids !.....Yeah ill agree it *might* not be true, when your as rich as he was youll get every scumbag comming out of the woodwork making accusations.




redeyedanny said:


> Your a pair of wormy cocksuckers do you know that?


Danny.....first off....get a back bone m8.....second...stop name calling like a 5 year old......and last but by no means least....get your tongue outta sofia's arse please....shes a big girl & im sure shes more than capable of standing up for herself if she feels offended.


----------



## LadySofia

The_Real_Moreliaman said:


> Danny.....first off....get a back bone m8.....second...stop name calling like a 5 year old......and last but by no means least....get your tongue outta sofia's arse please....shes a big girl & im sure shes more than capable of standing up for herself if she feels offended.


Hes being a friend, and a damn good one at that!

i could go on and rave at you all for being so callus.but i have better things to do then waste energy on it.

whether you liked him or not,he was a father to 3,a brother to 8 and a son to 2.and a world legend.i could defend his memory,but i dont need to,the man dies a legend and it proceeds him

i would not like to think people would be so cruel to their OWN family member.

Do unto others that you would have them do to you!

rule one of humanity!


----------



## Tops

LadySofia said:


> whether you liked him or not,he was a father to 3,a brother to 8 and a son to 2.and a world legend.i could defend his memory,but i dont need to,the man dies a legend and it proceeds him
> 
> Do unto others that you would have them do to you!
> 
> rule one of humanity!


I thought rule one was thou shall not kill.

To be fair though, you are right he was all those things. Gary Glitter is a father to 2, a brother to 1 and a son to 2 as well...


----------



## woooding

After his death, at his home in LA, police found Class A drugs in the kitchen, Class B drugs in the lounge and Class 4C in the bedroom... 

When questioning his children about his death....they said it was the best nights sleep they'd had in years!


----------

